# AWACS or airborne warning & control what is the diffrence?



## thunderchild (29 Dec 2008)

I was reading about Japans 767 AWACS and the article mentioned that there was a 737 Airborne Warning and Control aircraft.  The article was very clear that the two systems are diffrent but it made no mention as to how.  I'm assuming that there must be significant changes, I found a picture of the 737-700 AW&C I noticed that the Top Hat doesn't spin as per an AWACS does this affect range and create black out areas due to the vertical stabilizer and wings?


----------



## aesop081 (29 Dec 2008)

thunderchild said:
			
		

> I noticed that the Top Hat doesn't spin as per an AWACS does this affect range and create black out areas due to the vertical stabilizer and wings?



Go read radar theory............. :


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Dec 2008)




----------



## Loachman (29 Dec 2008)

The difference is that one is an acronym, and one is written out in full.

"AWACS" stands for "Airborne Warning and Control System".


----------



## NL_engineer (29 Dec 2008)

thunderchild said:
			
		

> I was reading about Japans 767 AWACS and the article mentioned that there was a 737 Airborne Warning and Control aircraft.  The article was very clear that the two systems are diffrent but it made no mention as to how.  I'm assuming that there must be significant changes, I found a picture of the 737-700 AW&C I noticed that the Top Hat doesn't spin as per an AWACS does this affect range and create black out areas due to the vertical stabilizer and wings?



It may have to do with its active/passive radar gear (that's only a guess)


----------



## aesop081 (29 Dec 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> It may have to do with its active/passive radar gear (that's only a guess)



maybe some radar theory for you too.......but i mean it nicely this time.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (29 Dec 2008)

Google, google, google, wikipedia.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Dec 2008)

Locked.


----------

